# Subwoofer Pioneer Super Viejo



## SrJenkins (May 12, 2011)

Hola amigos , mi padre ha traido a casa un subwoofer pioneer , que debe ser como de los 90's jajaja , en realidad suena bien , aun no lo he puesto en una casa pues necesito las especificaciones , para saber como armar la caja , el ampli , etc... en el iman del sub , solo me sale que la impedancia es 4 Ω , pero de watts no se especifica , tiene el modelo y numero de serie , pero no se cual es cual XD asi que adjunto unas fotos del subwoofer , espero que alguien pueda ayudarme con lo que pido , saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2011)

Como sabes que es sub wofer? si no has dado con los datos del mismo?


----------



## SrJenkins (May 12, 2011)

porque primero que nada responde MUY BIEN los bajos , distinto a un woofer normal , segundo la suspension neumatica de los bordes es muy ancha para ser un cono normal , la bobina tambien lo es , por eso tiene un cubrebobina grande y el cono se mueve mucho mas hacia adelante que un cono normal , aparte en donde va la bobina , un poco mas arriba el cono tiene ventilaciones ( 4 orificios) que no he visto en conos normales de tan poco tamaño , y tambien que en esos tiempos no se fabricaban altavoces con suspensiones neumaticas , todos tenian como zigzag el borde , y se podia romper facilmente , es por eso que creo que es subwoofer , ( de auto , por los 4 ohms )


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2011)

En los 70's,80's,90's los Woffer eran asi, respondian muy bien a los bajos porque esa era su misión, ese es un parlante que se llama de suspensión acustica y se colocaba en un bafle, que se llama infinito, que esta todo cerrado no hay entrada de aire, y la ventilación era tan simplemente para refrigerar la bobina....

La moda, impuesta ha echo cambiar las cosas de nombre y modificar otras, para enmascara la mala calidad de muchas otras, y muchos se embarcan en las modas sin siquiera informarse un poquito, en esos años, se utilzaba un woofer de suspensión acústica, un buen rango medio y un tweter, hoy el rango medio no importa y los agudos menos, todo debe ser baja frecuencia, lo lamentable del caso que el sonido no es solo baja frecuencia, lo malo de solo baja frecuencia a altos niveles, es la perdida del oido y de alteraciones fisiológicas, ya que al tener tanta energia al impacatar en el cuerpo se superponen a las biofrecuencias, causando diversos trastornos irreversibles

Si ese parlante se prueba al aire sin una   caja cerrada se dañara y quedar inutilzado


----------



## SrJenkins (May 12, 2011)

o malo de solo baja frecuencia a altos niveles, es la perdida del oido y de alteraciones fisiológicas, ya que al tener tanta energia al impacatar en el cuerpo se superponen a las biofrecuencias, causando diversos trastornos irreversibles

claro , eso es verdad , pero lo que quiero es armar un buen 2.1 , y por eso necesitaba saber todo de este woofer , la verdad no sabia nada de lo que me dices en tu respuesta , te lo agradezco , ahora se mas sobre woofers ;D gracias


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2011)

Ok, voy a tratar de ver que pudeo conseguir sobre ese parlantes, asi, le haces una buenas cajas


----------

